
A Virtual Girlfriend? Yes, iPhone Has an App for That. - wherespaul
http://blog.mixamo.com/2010/05/24/need-a-girlfriend-how-bout-a-virtual-one/
======
mukyu
Konami made iPhone versions of Love Plus so I think it is quite a bit of a
stretch to call this the best quality virtual girl friend app.

------
silvia77
wow.. really?

